# Revenue MED1 Out of Date for 2007 claims



## bacchus (21 Dec 2007)

The MED1 excess of €125/€250 has been abolished for the Tax Year 2007 onwards.
Though, the MED1 form available on www.revenue.ie has not been updated and does not state that this deductions is not applicable anymore for year of claims 2007 on.


I wonder how many people are still going to deduct €125/€250 when claiming for 2007 !!


www.ros.ie does not allow yet to claim for 2007. So, we will see in January 08 if the relevant section on the online claim form has been updated.


----------



## Samantha (21 Dec 2007)

It is too early to claim MED1 for 2007, the one on the website is for 2006. Only in 2008, you should download the form for 2007.


----------



## Suzys1972 (2 Jan 2008)

thats interesting - thanks for the heads up - I was using the old form to calculate my expenses in advance of getting my P60 .
Shocking how much you rack up in a year


----------



## intermission (2 Jan 2008)

You can put in your claim for 2007 online now. Just filled mine in tonight. Wonder how long it will take for the money to hit my account...


----------



## ClubMan (2 Jan 2008)

From www.revenue.ie


> *[broken link removed]*
> 
> Why not Claim On-Line?


----------



## bacchus (3 Jan 2008)

Claim form (Electronic format) has been updated on www.ros.ie for 2007 all right.

Claim form (paper format) on www.revenue.ie  still contains €125/€250 deduction.


----------



## Suzys1972 (3 Jan 2008)

Anyone know how to calculate what you are due back


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jan 2008)

Suzys1972 said:


> Anyone know how to calculate what you are due back


20% or 41% (depending on your normal tax rate) of any qualifying medical/dental expenses that were not otherwise refunded (e.g. by _SW_, drug payment scheme or private health insurance etc.).


----------



## Suzys1972 (7 Jan 2008)

I'm being a a bit of a donut really but the salaries administrator told me today that according to my tax credits cert up to 35K is taxable @20% and the balance of my salary is taxed at 41% so which tax rate applies when getting the refund ?


----------



## jasconius (7 Jan 2008)

If the balance of your salary being taxed at 41% is in excess of your medical expenses, then you can claim them against the 41% amount - ie you will receive 41% of your claimable expenses back.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jan 2008)

Why worry about it? Just submit your claim and let _Revenue _calculate the relief due.


----------



## intermission (10 Jan 2008)

Just checked my account this morning and the tax refund has been credited. Only took 8 days from when I filled in the form on ROS. Pretty pleased with that turnaround.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jan 2008)

I filed a _MED1 _claim less than a week ago and the money was there yesterday.


----------



## pc7 (26 Feb 2008)

anyone who did it the snail mail way how long did it take? I posted it 11/2/08 and when i check correspondence it says completed 14/2/08 is that just that they received it the 14th?


----------



## mathepac (26 Feb 2008)

intermission said:


> Just checked my account this morning and the tax refund has been credited. Only took 8 days from when I filled in the form on ROS. Pretty pleased with that turnaround.


They are pretty nifty in all fairness.


----------



## pc7 (27 Feb 2008)

had a letter waiting at home outlining my bank account details that they'll paid the monies into hope it arrives soon as its the refund on my braces which will come in handy


----------

